# Insuring your business with a German Ins Co?



## sortit (6 Sep 2010)

I've recently gotten a quote from a German Insurance Co - "Hubener Versicherungs AG" which is significantly less than Irish Insurance companies are quoting me - it's approx 1/3 of the price!

I've checked with the Financial regulator and they are licenced to conduct business in Ireland and for the class of business I run - but they not regulated by the Financial Regulator here - rater the German equivalent. 

Does anyone have any experience of this company or even has anyone heard of them? It's a big saving for me and in current economic environment any saving is welcome however my number one priority is protecting my business - I just need to make sure this co. is ligitimate. Anyone even have similar experiences?

Thanks...


----------



## Jimbobp (6 Sep 2010)

I presume the quote you received was from Frost Insurances? We've placed business with Hubener in the past and have processed claims (albeit small amounts) we haven't had any issues.I suppose like any insurance policy try get the help of a professional & read the t&c's


----------



## peteb (7 Sep 2010)

Under EU directives they would be regulated by the German equivalent.  So it should be ok on that front.


----------



## sortit (8 Sep 2010)

Thanks Guys


----------



## MichaelBurke (10 Sep 2010)

You might also be aware that claims are dealt with by an Irish based company, Garwyns. As a broker I wouldn't be concerned.


----------



## sortit (16 Sep 2010)

Thanks Michael


----------

